# suggestions for whole piglet?



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i shot about a 50 lb pig this week end and the bullet went through it and killed a 6 or 7 lb piglet. i plan on rubbing with my favorite pork rub and smoking it. any better suggestions. won't do it till Saturday. last time i tried a whole pig it was a 30 lb'er and it was a disaster. couldn't get it to temp, so i cranked up the fire and it got hard as concrete.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Hmm, idk, maybe something on youtube? But a 7 pound piglet? Being that small, maybe boil it 1st like you do ribs, then smoke it? Maybe hoghead cheese too, using both heads.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Season it up, smoke it over hickory if you've got it, keep water in the pan and it'll melt in your mouth.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Split him and lay him flat when smoking


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Never tried it with a wild pig, but a deep fried suckling pig is a gift from the gods.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been wanting to get a small oinker like that to try whole.... I would do like Steve said and flatten it out...Make sure you do a pictured thread on the cook!!!!!!!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

*little pig*



grouper22 said:


> Never tried it with a wild pig, but a deep fried suckling pig is a gift from the gods.


interesting idea. never thought about it. already got the smoking thing pretty much locked in my head, but will try to get another little pig and try the frying thing. thanks


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

How do you all get the hair off of the wild hogs to cook them whole? Assuming you aren't skinning them out fully?


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

boomshakalaka said:


> How do you all get the hair off of the wild hogs to cook them whole? Assuming you aren't skinning them out fully?


Plenty of hot water and scraping.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

boomshakalaka said:


> How do you all get the hair off of the wild hogs to cook them whole? Assuming you aren't skinning them out fully?


this one is skinned. never thought about leaving skin on till i googled it and a small one would be fairly easy to scrape compared to a larger one. live and learn.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Crock pot. Stuff it full of apples and turn it on.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

well here's what i did. split the spine and flattened the guy out. rubbed it with olive oil and covered with a commercial bbq rub(Zach's) and let it sit and get to room temp. got the smoker all rigged up. my smoker cabinet has a electric oven element in it to control the temp, but i plumb it into my cooker for smoke. sort of get er done thing, but it works. smoked it for 5 hrs with the internal temp to 140, where it stalled. couldn't get it over 140 at all, so i took it out of the smoker and put it in the cooker and ran the temp up to 300. in about an hour, the internal temp was up to 148 so i pulled it and let it rest for 30 min, then stuck it in the fridge and went to bed. had the fire pit going while all this was going on and sipping on some Buffalo Trace, so i was ready for bed. had a pc of the back strap and shoulder with fried eggs and toast this morning. was very tender, but just sort of bland except for the outer crust. maybe do some injecting and deep frying next time. the frying thing sure sounds good-----and faster.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

CurDog said:


> Hmm, idk, maybe something on youtube? But a 7 pound piglet? Being that small, maybe boil it 1st like you do ribs, then smoke it? Maybe hoghead cheese too, using both heads.


If you’re boiling ribs then it’s time for a PFF intervention...


----------

